# DNP and Thyroid



## snake (Dec 16, 2022)

I have researched this and can't seem to get a solid answer. I have heard that some people bloat up with DNP. My question is, does DNP effect the thyroid, shutting down T3 production and causing your albumin to tank enough to cause the fluid retention?


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 16, 2022)

You haven't done enough research.

DNP causes fluid retention, that's correct, but you should only wait 7-10 days after finishing the cycle for the problem to disappear.

Any fat loss program will reduce thyroid activity, DNP is not especially more or less aggressive than diet and exercise.

You can use T3 with the DNP (although it's not necessary and I personally don't like the idea) if you want, but not if you're natty, or you'll lose muscle.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 17, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You haven't done enough research.
> 
> DNP causes fluid retention, that's correct, but you should only wait 7-10 days after finishing the cycle for the problem to disappear.
> 
> ...


Before I developed allergies to DNP (baddd rashes), I always ran it 300 Test, 300-400 Tren, 1.5-2mg Methyl Tren, 100-150mcg T3, and 50mg Hctz, and of course 400-800mg DNP (depended on the time of year). The T3 actually helped get rid of a lot of the lethargy and kept me being able to do what I needed instead of being a couch potato for 3wks


----------



## snake (Dec 17, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You haven't done enough research.
> 
> DNP causes fluid retention, that's correct, but you should only wait 7-10 days after finishing the cycle for the problem to disappear.


If you can't answer my question, don't tell me I haven't done my research. I'm no kid asking if he needs an AI on cycle.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 18, 2022)

I’ve never really researched it to the depths of it but I do not believe it affects the T3. Some people will use it as an add of due to the lethargy you’re going to notice. As far as the bloat, some people have it a lot (myself included) and some don’t get it too bad. As far as why, your body is shut down with the coupling effect and your internal core temp is going to be running hot. Body will want to retain as much water as possible to help cool the body, thus the increase in bloating while on


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 18, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Before I developed allergies to DNP (baddd rashes), I always ran it 300 Test, 300-400 Tren, 1.5-2mg Methyl Tren, 100-150mcg T3, and 50mg Hctz, and of course 400-800mg DNP (depended on the time of year). The T3 actually helped get rid of a lot of the lethargy and kept me being able to do what I needed instead of being a couch potato for 3wks



Have you tried DNP again or are you afraid of allergies? There are medicine to avoid allergic reactions, have you thought about using it? How long have you used DNP until you got an allergy?

I've only had one annoying allergic reaction, but I've used DNP after that, without taking any preventives mesaures, and I haven't had any more problems. I'm not sure if it was triggered by DNP or something else like a virus.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 18, 2022)

I tried it again 3 or 4 times years apart from different sources, I start feeling the itchy tingly come on after the first dose.. this isn't something an antihistamine will fix. It gets bad, skill peeling....


----------

